

A little house of secrets on the Great Plains (2011) - Mz
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/28/us-usa-shell-companies-idUSTRE75R20Z20110628

======
sbierwagen
Oddly enough, they still appear to exist:
[http://wyomingcompany.com/](http://wyomingcompany.com/)

